# Pink Nouveau Available in Aus?



## cheryl888 (Oct 24, 2008)

hi
can anyone tell me if Pink Nouveau Lipstick is available in australia, its on the us website but not on the Au, is it a pro colour or something?
Tia


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Tia,
I couldn't buy in Australia, so bought it overseas.
Natalie


----------



## miss_bailey (Oct 24, 2008)

Where abouts in Australia are you?
im not sure about that specific colour but you could always try the pro store?


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 25, 2008)

It's annoying that you cant get certain products here. I wanted to get Blunt blush ages ago and it was not at any of the counters or the pro store. The MA's had not even heard of it. So I ended up ordering it from the States x_X 

For me the biggest annoyance is not being able to purchase Prep + Prime Face SPF50. We need it here badly!


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_Where abouts in Australia are you?
im not sure about that specific colour but you could always try the pro store?_

 
I went to the PRO store and they didn't have that colour.. That's why I bought it overseas.  Very nice pink!


----------

